# Solved: Terminal Service clients need admin permissions



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

We have an SBS2011 server running AD and Exchange, and a server 2003 just for use as a terminal server.

an issue arose with Sage ACT! and sage support are saying all the TS users need admin rights, but how can i give TS users local admin rights to the server?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sage is terrible as far as their software goes and security. Just give TS users group full access to the installation directory for ACT, never give them local admin rights.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry, should have said that they already had full access to the appropriate sage bits, they are kicking a fuss cos it links through to outlook as well and the users "need" local admin!

i am definately not a fan of doing that, but they are demanding it, however i cant work out how to give them these local admin rights as there is no AD running on the TSserver. . .


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Tell them what the implications are if someone decides to go postal on your TS. How can there not be AD if it is a member server? 

Is this a standalone copy of ACT or a multi-user version?


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

AD roles have never been installed on here afaik, this is all due to a sage ACT update, i assume using in a TS scenario is an obscure use for them!

i believe it is a multiuser of ACT


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are profiles created when a user logs in or you all using the same login?


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

the users are members of the appropriate groups on the AD / Exchange server, a user's profile is created the first time they log in


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

So is it an issue with Sage opening up an Outlook session when called from ACT? Could possibly be some registry entries or a security setting within Outlook.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, but sage sent us a list of about 200 reg entries they wanted changed and that didnt effect anything, so there only answer is local admins :/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is one reason I will never buy nor endorse any Sage products. ACT was better when Symantec owned it.

I am unsure why you would use ACT if you are already using Exchange and Outlook.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

one of the few things better under symantec!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you publishing these apps or just installing them?

http://kb.sagesoftwareonline.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/11945


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

act is already installed, they pushed an update through which has killed near enough everything unless run through the admin account


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not possible to uninstall the update? If the admin route is the only option I would let everyone know the impecations.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont believe so, it was a large-ish update, will check with sage support


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

we have got a few of the users working, my colleague was on the phone to sage support changing reg entries for every individual user!! not sure which entries were changed but i reckon i will have to do some cleaning afterwards :/


----------

